# marine upholstery?



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can you guys recommend a local shop for recovering of my leaning post and gunwale pads, I will pull them off the boat?


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Coastal canvas in Gulf Breeze. Capt. John.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Can they take measurements and makem, or do they have to see the boat


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Avoid Johnson's Trim on W. Street!!!



I would be interested in a good suggestion as well...


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Call Billy at The Canvas Shop on Gulf Beach Hwy 492 6787. He's not the cheapest, but his quality can't be beat.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Contact John Zubke of Boat Canvas Unlimited. His shop is a breadbox type truck and he does all the work on site, so his stuff fits extremely well. His work is top notch. Tell him Harry with the cat at NAS Pensacola referred you. His number is 850-341-0495. 

Harry


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

P.M. Cobia 06 and ask where he had his done. It looks GREAT!


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

sonya or buzzard on government they did a seat for me reasonable.:bowdown


----------



## fishhook240 (Apr 12, 2008)

We use Penton Trim Shop on W street. Never had a complaint. The done my boat seat, Motorcycle seat and a old truck. Fishhook240


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Island Canvas in Gulf Breeze. She is on the forum.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

flipthelip said:


> sonya or buzzard on government they did a seat for me reasonable.:bowdown


Is Buzzard still in business, contact information?


----------

